# Project: Impossible "800D"



## NJHC (May 4, 2010)

New build that should get interesting. I hope you enjoy. 

Here's the goods.

Case:
Corsair 800d (Yes another one.)

Cooling:
2x TFC 360's 
1x TFC 240
2x D5's
1x EK Duel D5 top with 140mm Res
1x EK Supreme HF
2x Koolance 5870 GPU Blocks
1x Koolance mobo block
Lots of compression fittings
10x Delta 3300rpm fans
Some UN goodness. Thanks Dave!:up:

Hardware:
I7 930
EVGA Classiffied 760
6GB Corsair Dominators
2x XFX 5870's
X-fi Titanium sound card
Dual layer DVD burner
WD 640Gb Black HDD
1200 watt Topower Powertrain PSU

All of the cooling will be internal including the 3 rads. The rads may be changed to 2x 480's and a 360.

I have some other parts I have to order and some on the way.







Started taking the case down.






I got the HDD bays out.






I still have some more to do. The mid plate has to come out to be replaced.

But here are the rads that are going in.






Also, I have a sweet ass bracket for the dual D5 pumps. I had this bracket custom made for this build. It's in the raw I have to get it plated.

A big thanks to Dave @ UN Designs. He did a hell of a job.:up:






















Hopefully I can get alot of the case prep knocked out this weekend.


----------



## NJHC (May 4, 2010)

Reserved!!!


----------



## Asylum (May 4, 2010)

Looks nice man...Where you going to put the 3 rads?


----------



## codyjansen (May 4, 2010)

i really need to get an 800d


maybe for my next build.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 4, 2010)

Looking good so far. That bracket is sick looking. (Do want!)


----------



## NJHC (May 5, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Looks nice man...Where you going to put the 3 rads?



Thanks....
In the case of course. You'll have to wait and see. I don't want to spoil the fun.



Radical_Edward said:


> Looking good so far. That bracket is sick looking. (Do want!)



Thanks. I love the bracket. Wait until you see it when its nickel plated.


----------



## mlee49 (May 5, 2010)

Subscribed for this one!

Are all three rads going inside the case?


----------



## NJHC (May 5, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Subscribed for this one!
> 
> Are all three rads going inside the case?



Yes, all the rads will be mounted internally.


----------



## Binge (May 5, 2010)

He seriously intends to chop up this case guys   LET THE MADNESS CONTINUE!!


----------



## mlee49 (May 5, 2010)

If your gonna chop the case go quad rad across the top man!

I wanna double rad my Obsidian but dont want to cut it at all.


----------



## NJHC (May 5, 2010)

If I had 3 quad rads I would but the tripple is going it the top. The case is going to get chopped up good though.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2010)

subbed for cooling madness


----------



## claylomax (May 6, 2010)

Chop that sucker!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 6, 2010)

/subscribed.


----------



## MoonPig (May 6, 2010)

sounds ... cold.

/subscribed.


----------



## NJHC (May 7, 2010)

Thanks!!!

The chopping has started. I'll get some pics up soon. 

I'm still waiting for the quads to arrive.


----------



## t_ski (May 7, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## NJHC (May 13, 2010)

Here's a small update. This will give you a good idea of where this is going.

The case is gutted for the most part. 





I did some measuring and mock ups so I can start fabricating and cutting.

The PSU is going to move up to the front. I used a fried PSU I had laying around for the mock up.





The bottom will be dedicated to rad space. I decided I would make the bottom flexible to fit either 240, 360 or 480 rads. I will also make a new midplate and mounting brackets for the rads as well.














Stay tuned.:up: 

Still trying to obtain some more parts for this build. I need to get my hands on  3 480 rads and some other things.:shakes:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 13, 2010)

nvidia or rads? btw, looks nice, and funny place to put the PSU, i like it


----------



## Cold Storm (May 13, 2010)

Looking good man! I was thinking of moving my psu to the front on a build myself. can't wait to see it all come together.


----------



## boulard83 (May 13, 2010)

Front mount PSU ? gonna have the power cord on the front ... 

Looking good !


----------



## Cold Storm (May 13, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> Front mount PSU ? gonna have the power cord on the front ...
> 
> Looking good !



What you do is route the cable from the front to the back. Best thing to do is look up a Lian Li PC A05b case. Best way to show how someone would do it. He might not do the exact same thing, but it will be probably be that sort of way.


----------



## Asylum (May 13, 2010)

Thats cutting it close on the mobo and top of the rad but it looks like it will just fit.

What board are you going to use?


Edit...Nevermind i see 760 classified....Yea thats going to be close.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 13, 2010)

Looking good so far, can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2010)

sub'ed!


----------



## randextrifor (May 13, 2010)

you made me say WOW on what you are doin man


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2010)

WOW?  world of warcraft?

Lol j/k.  This is going to be sick!


----------



## xrealm20 (May 13, 2010)

Subbed ! Going to be an awesome build!


----------

